
Draft: Streamlining “inner loop” development for Kubernetes - gabrtv
https://thenewstack.io/draft-gives-developers-uplift-containerizing-apps-kubernetes/
======
itamarst
I wrote a comparison of Draft and another local development tool for
Kubernetes that I'm working on, Telepresence: [https://www.datawire.io/draft-
telepresence-two-new-tools-loc...](https://www.datawire.io/draft-telepresence-
two-new-tools-local-development-kubernetes/)

